# Metallplatte in gesicht



## Xeal87 (21. Dezember 2002)

Hi! 
Wie kann ich eine metallplatte so in ein Gesicht intergrieren, dass es so aussieht, als ob sie in das gesicht integriert ist, also hauteng aufliegt ??????
Wenn man eine Metallplatte nämlich einfach über ein gesicht legt, siehr das sehr unrealistisch und flach aus.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (21. Dezember 2002)

1)Licheffekte anpassen
2)Ebenenmasken verwenden
3)Haut um die Platte herum verdunkeln


----------



## Tim C. (21. Dezember 2002)

Das integrieren einer Metallplatte in einen Kopf ist, wahrscheinlich entgegen deiner Annahme, keine Aktion, die man mittels Filtern und ähnlichem mal eben in 5 minuten machen kann. Entweder du hast ein Bild einer entsprechend geformten Metallplatte die du überblenden kannst, oder du wirst ums selber zeichnen (auf dem blatt oder pc) und colorieren sowie highlighten kaum drum herum kommen.

PS: lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.

@AnonymerSurfer: Das geht aber halt nur, wenn er eine Metallplatte hat, die den Konturen des Gesichtes im Randbereich schon entspricht. Er kann das nicht einfach mit nem 2d Metall Pattern machen. Das schaut nicht aus


----------



## Xeal87 (21. Dezember 2002)

*thx*

Thx @ leuchte. Sowas in die richtung dacht ich mir schon ... 
Also du meinst doch, dass ich mithilfe von Licht - Schattenbeziehungen die plastzität des kopfes darstellen muss, oder ?


----------



## Tim C. (22. Dezember 2002)

jo genau, du musst mittels hell dunkel Kontrasten und Verzerrung von parallelen Flächen an der Metallplatte gemäß der Tiefenwirkung des kopfes (wenn du z.B. Frontalbild hast und die Platte geht so halb an die Seite vom Kopf noch) diese der Kopfform anpassen.

Es ist nicht ganz so einfach


----------



## Xeal87 (22. Dezember 2002)

da hast du recht, ich frag ma bei gelegenheit meinen kunstlehrer, ob er mir ein par details nennen kann, oder ein kleines bsp zeichnen würde


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (22. Dezember 2002)

> 1)Licheffekte anpassen





> @AnonymerSurfer: Das geht aber halt nur, wenn er eine Metallplatte hat, die den Konturen des Gesichtes im Randbereich schon entspricht. Er kann das nicht einfach mit nem 2d Metall Pattern machen. Das schaut nicht aus



Dass man das Teil zuschneiden muss ist mir auch klar...


----------

